# Musicpd don't restart



## Markand (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi there, 

I got one thing a little annoying, when I try to restart musicpd it says:


```
Stopping musicpd:
Waiting for PIDS: 10234, 10234, 10234, 10234
```

and it never stops.. Do you have any idea ?


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2009)

That is strange. It stops for me.

Can you check with top which state it hangs in? Does [cmd=kill]-9 10234[/cmd] (of course the PID has to be adjusted) have an effect?


----------



## Markand (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes it works if I kill -9 it, the state is


```
630 nobody 3 96 0 25308K 3188K ucond 0:00 0.00% mpd
```

It seems alright yet.


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2009)

And the state while the restart hangs?


----------



## Markand (Feb 4, 2009)

It stays on Â« ucond Â»


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2009)

That sounds like the kill signal is somehow not sent. Maybe your rc.subr got mangled during a mergemaster.


----------



## Markand (Feb 8, 2009)

Mmm I don't think so, after the mergemaster I got the exactly same rc.subr, maybe my mpd.conf ? this is it


```
#
# /usr/local/etc/mpd.conf 31/01/2009 12:38
#

# Dirs
music_directory         "/usr/music/"
playlist_directory      "/var/lib/mpd/"
db_file                 "/var/lib/mpd/tag_cache"
log_file                "/var/log/mpd/mpd.log"
error_file              "/var/log/mpd/errors.log"
pid_file                "/var/run/mpd/mpd.pid"

# General
bind_to_address		"any"
state_file              "/var/lib/mpd/state"
user                    "nobody"
filesystem_charset      "UTF-8"

# Audio output
audio_output {
    type                "oss"
    name                "Oss device"
}
mixer_type		"oss"
mixer_device		"default"
mixer_control		"vol"
```

In fact, musicpd himself isn't killed, I tried to kill it and it do not works, I need to kill -9 it to stop it.


----------



## Markand (Feb 8, 2009)

And this is the fstat of mpd


```
USER     CMD          PID   FD MOUNT      INUM MODE         SZ|DV R/W
nobody   mpd        24446 root /             2 drwxr-xr-x     512  r
nobody   mpd        24446   wd /             2 drwxr-xr-x     512  r
nobody   mpd        24446 text /usr     1183829 -r-xr-xr-x  160228  r
nobody   mpd        24446    0 /dev         11 crw-rw-rw-    null  r
nobody   mpd        24446    1 /var     235541 -rw-------       0  w
nobody   mpd        24446    2 /var     235542 -rw-------     435  w
nobody   mpd        24446    3 /dev         11 crw-rw-rw-    null  r
nobody   mpd        24446    4* internet6 stream tcp c2de3000
nobody   mpd        24446    5* internet stream tcp c2de31d0
nobody   mpd        24446    6 /var     235541 -rw-------       0  w
nobody   mpd        24446    7 /var     235542 -rw-------     435  w
nobody   mpd        24446    8* pipe c2c407bc <-> c2c40874      0 rw
nobody   mpd        24446    9* pipe c2c40874 <-> c2c407bc      0 rw
```


----------



## Markand (Feb 9, 2009)

It seems that I'm not the only one who has this problem, I think it's a upstream issue.

http://www.musicpd.org/forum/index.php?topic=1830.0


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 9, 2009)

It appears I occasionally have this problem as well.


----------



## lungten (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, this seems to be a problem since version 0.14.1. I am experiencing it as well.


----------



## Markand (Feb 26, 2009)

It's seems to be solved now, I update from ports and it works!


----------

